# [SOLVED] change picture size



## eddie460 (Jul 11, 2011)

How do I change a 158 X 154 pixel jpeg picture to 240 X 240 pixels ? Using WIN 7 and MS OFFICE 2010.
thanks for your efforts
eddie460


----------



## Mack (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: change picture size*

Can't you use paint?

Just open the image in paint and hit resize and set it to pixels and enter your desired size click ok and save.


----------



## eddie460 (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: change picture size*

It did the job.
thanks
eddie460


----------

